# Why Treats are Beneficial to Your Dog’s Health and Well-Being



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> The right treat can motivate while supporting your dog’s health and well-being. Know what type of treat will help nourish and nurture your pooch.
> 
> Treats are more than spoiling our dogs; it’s about reinforcing good behavior, giving your pooch a little something special for a job well done and offering him a taste and texture he’s not used to. You want to give him a treat that’s good for him, and because treats should make up less than 10 percent of a pet’s diet, you need to choose wisely. With so many brands and types of treats out there to choose from, it’s difficult to know where to start. Here’s a guide to choosing the perfect treats to promote your dog’s overall well-being.
> 
> ...


Read more about Why Treats are Beneficial to Your Dog’s Health and Well-Being at PetGuide.com.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I cannot believe that a commercial poster/advertiser is an Admin on this board.

Isn't this a conflict of interest? This place has really gone downhill...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I cannot believe that a commercial poster/advertiser is an Admin on this board.
> 
> Isn't this a conflict of interest? This place has really gone downhill...


This all happened after the raw feeders were driven off the forum. My thought is they were and are suffering because of it. The board was ruined as a result. I'm not trying to argue but the results speak for them selves. Perhaps it was sold because of it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

From my understanding it was sold, because there was a point when Natalie and Jon had wanted to buy it, and it fell through. The price was too high or something....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the board and it's companion circle of boards were sold before natalie, jon, or bill had left.
the amount of money it would have cost to buy the websites was higher than any forum is worth.

the forum is a loss leader...and, if an admin wants to post what is posted up there, it is sound marketing.......


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Herzo said:


> This all happened after the raw feeders were driven off the forum. My thought is they were and are suffering because of it. The board was ruined as a result. I'm not trying to argue but the results speak for them selves. Perhaps it was sold because of it.


No one "drove" the raw feeders away. They decided to leave. Frankly, it was becoming a little partisan: raw fed good, kibble bad; anyone who fed kibble was being abusive to their dogs, blah, blah, blah.

It would have been nice if the members would have been given some kind of heads up. As it is I'm finding it difficult to justify coming here any more. It's all spammish posts...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I havent seen any "spammish" posts lately. Not sure where you are seeing any....


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I havent seen any "spammish" posts lately. Not sure where you are seeing any....


You don't find it a conflict of interest when posts like the OP here are by commercial entities that are now "Admins"? That any "informational links" go back to their websites?

Then I guess my definition of "spam" and yours are a little different. hwell:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, we were all banned. So yeah, that's driving people away. This place is almost dead as a doornail now, so I see how well that worked out.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They are admins, and I can't do anything about it. They really don't bother me, I just don't feel the need to reply to any of the posts. It is what it is, and if it bothered me that bad I wouldn't be here. As with any post, if you don't want to reply and be in on any conversation involving them, then just don't. Its really that simple. True spammers on the other hand,will be dealt with ASAP.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> No one "drove" the raw feeders away. They decided to leave. Frankly, it was becoming a little partisan: raw fed good, kibble bad; anyone who fed kibble was being abusive to their dogs, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> It would have been nice if the members would have been given some kind of heads up. As it is I'm finding it difficult to justify coming here any more. It's all spammish posts...


I hate to disagree, but.......isn't there always a but. I did and still do feed 2 of my dogs kibble. Now one of those dogs gets some raw and they do all get raw bones. No one and I do mean, NO one has ever given me a hard time nor told me I was being abusive to my dogs. I also home cook to add to the kibble. I have my reasons for doing it this way, and I can't even remember anyone really questioning me on it. I do what I do and the only thing that really drives me nuts is someone feeding a really low quality kibble.

So I guess the bottom line is why, just why did some of you feel like you were being told you were being abusive? Was there a reason for it? You make your own decisions in life and be confident in it. I'm not saying some of the raw feeders didn't over step, but so did some of the kibble feeders. I do believe there is enough blame to go around. And also in the big cruel world it is those of us that feed raw that get told we are abusing our dogs. I'm guessing we will have to except what is now, and try and go on. I am hoping this sight can get to where we can help people again how ever they want to feed. 

Like Jenny say's you know when you see these threads what it will entail so just don't go there.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> You don't find it a conflict of interest when posts like the OP here are by commercial entities that are now "Admins"? That any "informational links" go back to their websites?
> 
> Then I guess my definition of "spam" and yours are a little different. hwell:


your definition of spam and the can spam act of 2003 are different.

the admins , if they are hired by the owners of these sites, are encouraged and permitted to sell product or post testimonials or market in whatever way they deem necessary to generate ad revenue.


----------

